# Show me your Ashtrays



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok so here is my thoughts.

I am pretty much a solo smoker on my deck, in the garage, fishing, by the fire camping. 

Now for fishing the tray is irrelevant but for all other locations it is nice to have a place to put your gar down in. I currently use our guest ashtray (little cigarette thing) and it freakin sucks.

I have looked at a few in my B&M but apparently only fools buy those as the cheapest one is like 80 bucks.

I don't need a herf bowl or some monster beast and I am not a fan of something that is going to break the first time I knock if over.

What do you have? What is out there?

Looking for a nice resting place for my gars and haven't really seen anything that blows my skirt up that doesn't come at the price of a box of sticks.

Throw up some pics of your accessories and let me know what you like dislike and where you got it for how much.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ebay my man! I got a nice H. Upmann thats beautiful for only 40 duckets new. Oh, and the pictures.... Nice box, nice ashtray, and a great deal! The pictures are terrible cause the flash reflects too much.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

you should search ritzenhoff on ebay.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

I got mine at Dave and Busters, what i could win with all my ticket winnings.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

athomas2 said:


> I got mine at Dave and Busters, what i could win with all my ticket winnings.


Thats funny I use one too, got it at time square one night its actually a decent size big and blue lol!


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

BigGreg said:


> Thats funny I use one too, got it at time square one night its actually a decent size big and blue lol!


I just posted the pic


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

athomas2 said:


> I just posted the pic


That pic doesnt give it justice its pretty damn big could probally ash about 15-20 sticks in it!


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, I was going to scour thrift shops for gigantic fake crystal ashtrays, or anything else that would serve. They couldn't be too expensive there.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

If you're looking to buy locally and you have a HomeSense nearby, I grabbed a nice crystal piece with cigar-sized rests for about $5. It was last fall, but they had a handful of different ones. It is getting hard to find ashtrays in a retail shop, other than a B&M, anymore. That aside, try a flea market or antique shop. That's where I got this:










and this:










This came from an antique store too. Just needed a good cleaning:


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Ebay my man! I got a nice H. Upmann thats beautiful for only 40 duckets new. Oh, and the pictures.... Nice box, nice ashtray, and a great deal! The pictures are terrible cause the flash reflects too much.


You got a good deal. That same ashtray is $80 buy it now on ebay.

Ryan


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

My ashtray:






I have a Craftman's Bench ashtray too, but I only use that on the very rare times I smoke inside.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

No picture available yet, but mine is a RyJ 3 finger 8" outer diameter with a 6" wide bowl. Was part of a RyJ sampler. $49 for 12 RyJ and the tray last year. My wife guards it like a hawk. Noone moves it from my desk.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Get a Stinky. http://stinkycigar.com


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a number of ashtrays in the $20 - $40 range. There are a number of different styles and sizes as well.
If you or anyone is interested, here is a 10% off coupon "CS10".

http://www.southsidecigar.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/28

Dave


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

scoot said:


> Get a Stinky. http://stinkycigar.com


:tu Stinky makes the best, imo! Thanks Stinky, I love mine!


----------



## BradSacramento (Sep 19, 2007)

I had one of these......until I dropped it in my garage while carrying it. I guess it wasn't concrete floor proof. Now if I can find my super glue I'm going to piece it back together. I think you can find them for under $30 online with shipping - some are on ebay. It is/was ceramic and I really liked it. I'll probably get another one just like it in a week or two. Meanwhile, an old bowl will suffice.

Brad


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

BradSacramento said:


> I had one of these......until I dropped it in my garage while carrying it. I guess it wasn't concrete floor proof. Now if I can find my super glue I'm going to piece it back together. I think you can find them for under $30 online with shipping - some are on ebay. It is/was ceramic and I really liked it. I'll probably get another one just like it in a week or two. Meanwhile, an old bowl will suffice.
> 
> Brad


That is exactly what I am looking for, now where to find the damn thing.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I got this beauty from one of the CAO reps. I love it!!


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Yard sales! I love going to yard sales, flea markets, etc and looking for cigar stuff. Found 2 good old school glass ashtrays that way.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> That is exactly what I am looking for, now where to find the damn thing.


http://www.priceinsanity.biz/servlet/the-27738/Xikar-Cutlery-844K-Ceramic/Detail
or...
http://pacificnorthwestproducts.com/product_info.php?products_id=3842
or...
http://store.defense-tek.com/xi-844k.html
or better yet...
http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=xikar+ashtray&scoring=p

Just an fyi...
The internet is not just for cigars and boobs. There's other neat stuff, too. I can show you some time if you want. ::r


----------



## Virginia Gent (Jan 1, 2008)

shilala said:


> Just an fyi...
> The internet is not just for cigars and boobs.


Lies!! Damn Lies!!:bn


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

For Home 








and at the Camper


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

OSIRIS said:


> and at the Camper


Love the stinky's, anyone know the best place to get one?


----------



## IRISH13 (Apr 6, 2008)

This is mine


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

BamBam said:


> Love the stinky's, anyone know the best place to get one?


Group buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

IRISH13 said:


> This is mine


Ohhh I like that one


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's my favorite ashtray, the Mollino Oneoff Pocket Ashtray. It comes apart, fits into that leather case you see, and fits in your pocket. Not great for herfs, but perfect for the deck or porch smoker.

















[/quote]


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

IRISH13 said:


> This is mine


 Is that the Don Lino Africa?? that is such a beautiful ashtray!!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mine looks exactly like a cereal bowl.... :r I'm too cheap/broke


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

jkorp said:


> Here's my favorite ashtray, the Mollino Oneoff Pocket Ashtray. It comes apart, fits into that leather case you see, and fits in your pocket. Not great for herfs, but perfect for the deck or porch smoker.


[/quote]

Love it :tu


----------



## IRISH13 (Apr 6, 2008)

OSIRIS said:


> Is that the Don Lino Africa?? that is such a beautiful ashtray!!


yes,40 dollars at ***************.com saw it at other sites for 80 to 90 dollars.


----------



## crafty199 (Apr 3, 2008)

My favorite is the Bobken cup holder ashtray. Unbreakable, fits in the car perfectly and you can get 'em for about 7 bucks. What's not to like? I have 6 or 7 of these in all different colors. I break out the classy black one when I'm puffing on my '26 Padrons!


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

BamBam said:


> Love the stinky's, anyone know the best place to get one?


$23.95 - http://www.atlanticcigar.com/ashtrays.html But it appears they're out of stock until May. (7 days away)


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

I made this one for my father-in-law..... guess it's time to make one for myself.. and maybe a covered porch while I'm at it


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to all the BOTL's

Gone Dave has hooked me up with an Xikar tray.

Thanks Dave looking forward to getting the Ashtray (Just the Ashtray)


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

-MG- said:


> I made this one for my father-in-law..... guess it's time to make one for myself.. and maybe a covered porch while I'm at it


 Thats beautiful! You could probably sell those and make some good money!! I'd buy one, :ssNice Work!!!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Good idea on this thread. Nice ashtrays. Mine is nuthin' fancy. Picked it up at a 2nd hand store.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Cao Cubist - I still want a Stinky and will have one, one of these days!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

And one day I will have a Cubist!


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

sikk50 said:


> And one day I will have a Cubist!


I am with ya! I really want one of those.... One day...

If I were a rich man:ss


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm waiting for a *free Cubist* offer. Very cool tray. But at least tease us w/ a large picture.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

jkim05 said:


> you should search ritzenhoff on ebay.


My Dad actually collesct these and the ritzenhoff glasses. Here's a pic of the one he gave me for Christmas its the ashtray on the left the other is anothe Christmas gift that I use daily on the deck


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

smoke_screen said:


> I am with ya! I really want one of those.... One day...
> 
> If I were a rich man:ss


No rich man here. I wish! Mine was a gift from a very close friend. Sorry, I didn't have a larger pic and the camera batteries were not charged. Famous has a good image here http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/skupics/cao/AT-CAO-CUBIST-400.jpg. The chrome CAO letters have all either fallen off or been removed by me since getting it. Unfortunately, I have to leave mine out on the patio or in cold weather, in the garage.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Best ones hands down are made by downunder :tu at least from what I have seen ...

Rob


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

I made an effective (yet not attractive) one out of a large energy drink can once.:cb


----------



## DONNYXMX (Mar 19, 2008)

My Stinky


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I got mine hardwired and thermocoupled to take the temperature of the ash. This helps me from "ashing" at the wrong time. I always try to ash between 130* and 160* (fahrenheit). When my official maduro ashtry and thermocouple unit* is in the shop I use the nearest empty coffeecup.






* No, no no. j/k! Pure horsehockey. 
The thermocouple goes to the coffee roaster. 
You do roast your own coffee, right? 
Sometimes it isn't enough just to have an ashtray.


----------



## MaytagMan (Mar 17, 2008)

You guys are too fancy! :ss

Here is my ashtray...


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's my collection of interesting ash trays.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well Mr. Fox you know what one of my ashtrays looks like as you bought it. 
However, this one is close to my heart as my youngest son made this for me when he was 8 or 9.
God help me if I ever break this one as my heart will break as well.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I usually smoke alone and always outside (unless @ Moe's) so the great outdoors is my ashtray. I don't own anything intended to put ash in.


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

MaytagMan said:


> You guys are too fancy! :ss
> 
> Here is my ashtray...


Wow. How many years have you been filling that?


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

MaytagMan said:


> You guys are too fancy! :ss
> 
> Here is my ashtray...


DAMN!!! that is a $hitton of cigars


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

Nothing fancy or expensive, but works great


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

MaytagMan said:


> You guys are too fancy! :ss Here is my ashtray...


Looks like some of those are still smokeable to me MTM...


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I got a new astray over the weekend. :chk




Only $20 @ a B&M! I guess that makes up for how much I overpaid for the 3 sticks I got there (it wasn't my usual - I was out of town and stoped in to kill some time). It's great since I LOVE Padrons.


You can also see on the right that I used some Velcro and plant stand to make my cheap Craftmans Bench ashtray a floor-stander.


BTW the sticks were "Pre-Embargo Cubans" made with "Pre-Embargo" cuban tobacco. They were $6.95 each but $15 if you got three. The one I had (churchill) wasn't too bad but not worth $7. I am reserving judgment until I have one of the torps.


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

These are really some nice ash trays. I am enjoying this thread.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the Padron Tray, now if only they made it in Stainless


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

That Padron tray is flawless. It's a piece that makes a statement without words.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

mjr955201 said:


> That Padron tray is flawless. It's a piece that makes a statement without words.


Yep. It really classes up the garage. :r:chk:gn

EDIT - Woo! Lucky 7's.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Now that's a stinky ashtray!!! :chk


MaytagMan said:


> You guys are too fancy! :ss
> 
> Here is my ashtray...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

-MG- said:


> I made this one for my father-in-law..... guess it's time to make one for myself.. and maybe a covered porch while I'm at it


that is pretty cool.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*I love my Stinky!!! Mostly because my wife bought it for me!!!*


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is cool!

Al



jkorp said:


> Here's my favorite ashtray, the Mollino Oneoff Pocket Ashtray. It comes apart, fits into that leather case you see, and fits in your pocket. Not great for herfs, but perfect for the deck or porch smoker.


[/quote]


----------

